# Very slow disk IO on virtio KVM



## varda (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello gentlemen.

I'm trying FreeBSD on a commercial KVM VPS powered by SolusVM. I've experienced very low I/O speed and never got more 8-10 VM per seconds. Both virtio in the control panel and in the kernel of FreeBSD.

Two versions tried, 9.1 and 10.0 with the same result:

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=1M count=100
100+0 records in
100+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 12.397536 secs (8457939 bytes/sec)
 # dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=1M count=1000
1000+0 records in
1000+0 records out
1048576000 bytes transferred in 134.511287 secs (7795450 bytes/sec)
```
Hoster said there is SolusVM with a KVM install on 4 1TB disks node which is not overloaded with usage. Various Linux distros tried with about 100 MB speed.

Looking around I see people talking about 40-50 MB.and even higher 
https://www.thriftydevil.com.au/technology/benchmarking-freebsd-on-kvm
http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/2583/best-platform-for-freebsd

Can someone comment on this?


----------

